# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Broadchurch

## tammyy2j

Actor David Tennant is to play a detective in new drama Broadchurch, about the death of a young boy in a seaside town, ITV1 has announced.

The eight-part series has been written by Chris Chibnall. 

Tennant leads a cast including Rev star Olivia Colman and Will Mellor. 

Arthur Darvill, who plays current Doctor Who Matt Smith's sidekick Rory, will appear as the town priest. 

Tennant will appear as out-of-town Detective Inspector Alec Hardy, who is set to clash with a local officer played by Colman. 

Vicky McClure, who played Lol in This is England and recently starred with Tennant in BBC1's mainly improvised drama True Love, also features. 

Writer Chibnalll called it a story of "scale and intimacy" in which the characters' lives are "laid bare".

"Broadchurch focuses on a small British community which finds itself at the eye of a storm," said writer Chibnall. 

"In the wake of one boy's death, the residents come under scrutiny and suspicion."

Also joining the cast is actress Jodie Whittaker, who starred in British alien comedy Attack the Block.

The show will be filmed on location in Dorset and Portishead near Bristol later this year.

----------


## Perdita

Mon 04 Mar 2013

9.00pm - 10.00pm



David Tennant, Olivia Colman, Andrew Buchan and Jodie Whittaker, star in Broadchurch – a brand new powerful, thought provoking drama series by Kudos Film and Television for ITV. 

This series is written and created by Chris Chibnall (Law and Order: UK, Doctor Who) and will explore what happens to a small community in Dorset when it suddenly becomes the focus of a police investigation, following the tragic and mysterious death of an eleven year old boy under the glare of the media spotlight.

Bloodied and dirty, Danny Latimer (Oskar McNamara) has been found dead on an idyllic beach surrounded by rocks and a jutting cliff-face from where he may have fallen. Whilst his death remains unresolved, the picturesque seaside town of Broadchurch is at the heart of a major police investigation and a national media frenzy.

The sadness of losing a child consumes the family, Beth and Mark Latimer (Andrew Buchan and Jodie Whittaker), their daughter 15-year-old Chloe (Charlotte Beaumont) and Beth’s mum Liz (Susan Brown) as they attempt to cope with their grief, everyday normal life and the abruptness of the unwarranted attention heaped upon them.  Devastated by their loss, it’s the most stressful and emotional time in their lives as they struggle to relate to their friends, neighbours, the church, the press, and the police.   

David Tennant takes the role of DI Alec Hardy; an out-of-town, newly promoted police detective who takes the job local girl DS Ellie Miller (Olivia Colman) believes should have been hers. 

Ellie has to find reserves of patience and toughness to negotiate a professional relationship with the difficult and unyielding Hardy. Yet as the drama progresses, Hardy’s own secrets are laid bare.  

Ellie is also emotionally involved with this case.  Ellie’s son Tom (Adam Wilson) was the dead boy’s best friend and she’s known Danny all his young life.  How could she not be drawn in?  But Hardy’s clinical methods force Ellie to see the community she grew up in through a different prism.

Arthur Davrill also stars in the series as village vicar Paul Coates, Vicky McClure plays a national journalist with a special interest in the case and Pauline Quirke takes on the role of Susan Wright – a mysterious woman with secrets of her own.

.

----------

tammyy2j (26-02-2013)

----------


## Perdita

11th  March


As the mystery around Danny Latimer's death deepens, DI Hardy and DS Miller must work fast to identify the key suspects. 


Series overview:

David Tennant, Olivia Colman, Andrew Buchan and Jodie Whittaker, star in Broadchurch – a brand new powerful, thought provoking drama series by Kudos Film and Television for ITV. 

This series is written and created by Chris Chibnall (Law and Order: UK, Doctor Who) and will explore what happens to a small community in Dorset when it suddenly becomes the focus of a police investigation, following the tragic and mysterious death of an eleven year old boy under the glare of the media spotlight.

Bloodied and dirty, Danny Latimer (Oskar McNamara) has been found dead on an idyllic beach surrounded by rocks and a jutting cliff-face from where he may have fallen. Whilst his death remains unresolved, the picturesque seaside town of Broadchurch is at the heart of a major police investigation and a national media frenzy.

The sadness of losing a child consumes the family, Beth and Mark Latimer (Andrew Buchan and Jodie Whittaker), their daughter 15-year-old Chloe (Charlotte Beaumont) and Beth’s mum Liz (Susan Brown) as they attempt to cope with their grief, everyday normal life and the abruptness of the unwarranted attention heaped upon them.  Devastated by their loss, it’s the most stressful and emotional time in their lives as they struggle to relate to their friends, neighbours, the church, the press, and the police.   

David Tennant takes the role of DI Alec Hardy; an out-of-town, newly promoted police detective who takes the job local girl DS Ellie Miller (Olivia Colman) believes should have been hers. 

Ellie has to find reserves of patience and toughness to negotiate a professional relationship with the difficult and unyielding Hardy. Yet as the drama progresses, Hardy’s own secrets are laid bare.  

Ellie is also emotionally involved with this case.  Ellie’s son Tom (Adam Wilson) was the dead boy’s best friend and she’s known Danny all his young life.  How could she not be drawn in?  But Hardy’s clinical methods force Ellie to see the community she grew up in through a different prism.

Arthur Davrill also stars in the series as village vicar Paul Coates, Vicky McClure plays a national journalist with a special interest in the case and Pauline Quirke takes on the role of Susan Wright – a mysterious woman with secrets of her own.

.

----------


## Katy

This looks great

----------


## tammyy2j

Looks good

----------

lizann (26-02-2013)

----------


## lizann

nice one

----------


## Perdita

3/8    18 March 2013


Fingerprints at the murder scene lead DI Hardy and DS Miller to a startling suspect in Danny's murder. Meanwhile, Steve Connelly has a message for Beth.



Series overview:

David Tennant, Olivia Colman, Andrew Buchan and Jodie Whittaker, star in Broadchurch â a brand new powerful, thought provoking drama series by Kudos Film and Television for ITV. 

This series is written and created by Chris Chibnall (Law and Order: UK, Doctor Who) and will explore what happens to a small community in Dorset when it suddenly becomes the focus of a police investigation, following the tragic and mysterious death of an eleven year old boy under the glare of the media spotlight.

Bloodied and dirty, Danny Latimer (Oskar McNamara) has been found dead on an idyllic beach surrounded by rocks and a jutting cliff-face from where he may have fallen. Whilst his death remains unresolved, the picturesque seaside town of Broadchurch is at the heart of a major police investigation and a national media frenzy.

The sadness of losing a child consumes the family, Beth and Mark Latimer (Andrew Buchan and Jodie Whittaker), their daughter 15-year-old Chloe (Charlotte Beaumont) and Bethâs mum Liz (Susan Brown) as they attempt to cope with their grief, everyday normal life and the abruptness of the unwarranted attention heaped upon them.  Devastated by their loss, itâs the most stressful and emotional time in their lives as they struggle to relate to their friends, neighbours, the church, the press, and the police.   

David Tennant takes the role of DI Alec Hardy; an out-of-town, newly promoted police detective who takes the job local girl DS Ellie Miller (Olivia Colman) believes should have been hers. 

Ellie has to find reserves of patience and toughness to negotiate a professional relationship with the difficult and unyielding Hardy. Yet as the drama progresses, Hardyâs own secrets are laid bare.  

Ellie is also emotionally involved with this case.  Ellieâs son Tom (Adam Wilson) was the dead boyâs best friend and sheâs known Danny all his young life.  How could she not be drawn in?  But Hardyâs clinical methods force Ellie to see the community she grew up in through a different prism.

Arthur Davrill also stars in the series as village vicar Paul Coates, Vicky McClure plays a national journalist with a special interest in the case and Pauline Quirke takes on the role of Susan Wright â a mysterious woman with secrets of her own.

----------


## Katy

I thought this was fantastic.

----------


## Perdita

Mon, 25th March


The aftershocks of Danny's murder continue to ripple through the town, as friends and neighboursâ lives come under scrutiny.

----------


## Perdita

1st April


As Hardy and Ellie come under fire, the people of Broadchurch start to turn against each other.

----------


## Perdita

8th April 2013


The town of Broadchurch comes together to mourn. In doing so, a new suspect in the murder of Danny Latimer comes to light.

----------


## Perdita

15th April 2013


DI Hardy knows his time is running out to solve Danny's murder - will the discovery of a vital clue finally unlock the case?

----------


## Perdita

22 April 2013


The final piece of the puzzle falls into place. Can DI Hardy and DS Miller find Danny Latimerâs killer?

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Joe Miller the killer?

----------

Brucie (18-04-2013)

----------


## Brucie

My money's on either him or the vicar!

----------


## tammyy2j

The final twist in the Broadchurch finale was the confirmation that the ITV drama will have a second series.

Broadchurch producer Richard Stokes hinted to fans of the show that there would be a major twist at the end of the episode - and his comments referred to the written text "Broadchurch will return", which appeared on screen after the end credits.

----------


## Perdita

If you want to relive the intense, fascinating and heartbreaking eight hours of television drama that was Broadchurch - or, whisper it, if you missed the show on first transmission - then you'll be pleased to know that the first series is now available to buy on DVD.

Yes, that's 'first series', because - as ITV sneakily revealed on the night the Broadchurch finale went out - there *will* be a second series, details of which are sketchy at this early stage...

Digital Spy spoke to the show's creator Chris Chibnall about the huge response to series one, the killer reveal and 'Slug-gate' - and also tried our best to get the scoop on series two! (Spoiler - we failed.)

Broadchurch has become something of a phenomenon - huge ratings, tours of the filming locationsâ¦
"The reaction to the show has been completely beyond any of our expectations. I lose my ability to talk about it, because it's very wonderful and veryâ¦ 'humbling' is the best word I can use, that people responded to the story in such a way. I know it sounds like a really strange word to use, but it was a real surprise, I really didn't expect it, so it does feel genuinely humbling."

Arthur Darvill told us that you wrote the part of Rev. Coates for him. Did you write any other characters with actors in mind?
"Ellie was written for Olivia [Colman] right from the start, but I never thought we'd get her! Funnily enough, Susan was written with Pauline Quirke in mind - I couldn't get her out of my head. I always knew I wanted her - I remembered her in [1996 BBC crime drama] The Sculptress all those years ago and just thought she was a really terrific actor.

"Some were [written with actors in mind] but mostly they weren't, and even when you write parts for actors, you don't normally get them - sometimes it's just helpful as you go."

As a Doctor Who writer, were you aware of the fannish thrill you provided by putting Arthur and David Tennant together on-screen?
"Well, funnily enough, there was a bit of a moment where we thought, 'Can we do that, or does it look a bit too in-jokey?' - but actually you just go, 'They're the best actors'.

"But certainly when they met at the read-through, I saw them approach each other and I thought, 'If I could get my camera-phone out now, it would explode the internet!'

"But it was just a delight, because as a writer and a producer, you think, 'I'd love to see those two actors in a scene together, because they're very interesting, powerful actors' - so that was the thrill of it.

"I also knew that if you put a vicar in a show, you've got to be really careful about avoiding those clichÃ©s and I thought Arthur would just bring a modernity and a truth and a freshness to it, which I think he did brilliantly."

Given that you were writing for Olivia, you must have known that she'd blow viewers away with those final 'reveal' scenesâ¦
"Yeah, I knew I was writing for her by that point - when I was writing those scenes, we'd already started shooting, so I really had a sense of her and of the relationship between her and David [Tennant] on-screen, so it was a real joy to write, knowing those people can deliver that in spades."

Did you know the identity of the killer from the outset or did that develop as you wrote?
"Yeah, [I knew]. I wrote a very rough first draft and then I literally woke up one morning with the resolution in my head, which has never happened. It's that thing you see in films where people sit bolt upright and go, 'Oh my God!' - that happened!

"So then I altered the script, but that was before it had gone to ITV or anybody had read it, so from that point on, [the killer's identity] was embedded and it couldn't have been anyone else, because that became what the piece was about."

So you literally had a 'lightbulb moment'?
"Yeah! It doesn't happen often, at all. Normally the lightbulb moments only happen after 16-hour days, lots of cups of tea and a bit of weepingâ¦ so yeah, that was nice! But then you have to work it all into place and think about what that means thematically and narratively and how you pay that off."

When the final episode went out, many fans were shocked by the fate of the Broadchurch slug - did you expect that?
"(laughs) Well, the slug is set up in episode two, so when you buy the DVD, you can see! In the very first three minutes of episode two, you can see Ellie looking at this slug on the carpet and it's like her home has been invaded by an intruder - that image was very deliberately placed there very early on to imply that things are wrong in her house."

Series two won't focus on the murder of the slug then?
"I don't think we'll be doing 'Slug-gate' but who knows?"

In terms of series two, was a continuation of Broadchurch pre-planned or was it a response to the huge success of the first run?
"It wasn't a response to the first series. When we had the meeting to green-light the first series, I said to [ITV's Director of Television] Peter Fincham and [ITV's Director of Drama Commissioning] Laura Mackie, 'If it works, we could do this [for series two]' and they smiled politely and said, 'Yes, greatâ¦ in your dreams!'

"Before the show went out, Peter was very positive and encouraging about it and said if things went well, he would like to do more. So it had been an ongoing conversation really and then when the response came inâ¦. and it was more the response than the ratings, to be honest. It was more that people were enjoying it - that's when we had it confirmed.

"But it's always been planned and ITV have been so brilliant, because I asked to keep it secret, because I think if you'd known [the show was coming back] it would've slightly spoiled the suspense and I wanted people to just be in the moment and enjoy it while it was on."

That big reveal worked brilliantly well...
"It's nice - what you never get to do is tell viewers directly that something they love is going to come back and I just suddenly thought we had an opportunity to do that. ITV were so quick to respond to that, because it meant we had to change our end titles, we had to change our running time slightlyâ¦ there were lots of little technical things you had to do to make that work.

"Also, we had to not tell people [it was coming back] and that was harder than you might think! So it was great - I'd said, 'Wouldn't it be great to put a card up saying 'Broadchurch will return'â¦like in James Bond!'

"It was lovely not to have to do it in a little announcement in six months, but to goâ¦ 'Here you go, thank you for watching and there will be more!'"

With series two, I know you want to keep your cards close to your chestâ¦
"Yes, I do!"

Can you give any hints about the second series?
"None whatsoever! I don't have to give you anything! (laughs) It'll take us a while to do it, so there's no point talking about it now. When we're ready to tell you a little bit more, we will, but we deliberately kept our secrets with the first one and we'll try and do a little bit of the same with the second."

Surely David and Olivia will be back though?
"I would take nothing for granted, I would just wait and see! We'll tell you when we're ready!"

The first series of Broadchurch is available to buy on DVD from today (Monday, May 20)

----------


## Perdita

Broadchurch writer Chris Chibnall has revealed he has completed writing the first and last scenes of series two.

The ITV 'whodunnit' crime drama will return for a second series after a successful run earlier this year. 



Olivia Colman as Ellie Miller and David Tennant as Alec Hardy and  in Broadchurch Episode 6 
Â© ITV
Ellie Miller & Alec Hardy in Broadchurch Episode 6


Chibnall told The Mirror that he now knows the main plot and the finale of the second series, but that he needs to complete the rest of the story.

He said: "I've written the first scene and the last scene. So I know how it starts and how it ends. Now I just need to fill in the eight hours in between."

David Tennant and Olivia Colman played the lead roles in the ensemble drama, which is expected to begin production in 2014.


ITV's 'Broadchurch': Joe Sims as Nige Carter and Pauline Quirke as Susan Wright
Â© ITV
ITV's 'Broadchurch': Joe Sims as Nige Carter and Pauline Quirke as Susan Wright


Joe Sims - who played plumber Nige Carter - reiterated recent claims that the cast still do not know if they will be returning or not.

He said: "We're all just hoping we're in it and keeping our fingers crossed. But we haven't been told."

Chris Chibnall recently told Digital Spy that a second series was always planned before the show was broadcast.

----------

tammyy2j (12-07-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

David Tennant and Olivia Colman will both return to Broadchurch for series two, it has been announced.

Jodie Whittaker (Beth Latimer), Andrew Buchan (Mark Latimer) and Arthur Darvill (Rev. Paul Coates) are also confirmed for the next run.

Tennant (DI Alec Hardy) previously signed up to star in Gracepoint - a US remake of Broadchurch - calling into question his continued participation with the original show.

However, it has now been confirmed that the Scottish actor will appear concurrently in both the UK and US versions of the series.

"We're delighted Broadchurch is back in production, but we're remaining tight-lipped about how the story develops," said ITV's director of drama, Steve November.

"Suffice to say Chris [Chibnall] has delivered as always and the scripts are just as exciting as the first series."

Broadchurch will resume filming in Dorset soon, with the remainder of series two's cast to be announced in the near future.

----------

Perdita (13-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Charlotte Rampling has joined the cast of Broadchurch.

The veteran film and TV actress will play a lead role in the second series of the ITV crime mystery drama.

Charlotte Rampling poses as she arrives for the screening of the movie "Tutto parla di te", at the 7th edition of the Rome International Film Festival in Rome, Thursday, Nov. 15, 2012.
Â© PA Images / Andrew Medichini/AP

Exact details of Rampling's character are yet to be revealed by ITV and producers Kudos and Imaginary Friends.

Creator Chris Chibnall said that he was delighted about Rampling's casting.

He explained: "We've been keeping this secret for months, it's been agony! We have another big story to tell this year, and that meant finding exceptional actors for new roles.

"There's none more exceptional than Charlotte. To be writing for her is a dream come true. As you can imagine, Charlotte's character is an integral part of our new story - but that's where we're drawing a veil, for now..."

David Tennant, Olivia Colman and Arthur Darvill will return for Broadchurch's second series, which begins filming in the coming weeks.

Meanwhile, Fox has unveiled the trailer for its US remake Gracepoint, which also stars Tennant alongside Breaking Bad's Anna Gunn.

----------


## Perdita

David Tennant and Olivia Colman feature in the first official cast photos of Broadchurch's second series.

The main cast of ITV's crime drama assembled for a read-through earlier today in London (May 22).

The cast of Broadchurch series 2
Â© ITV / Kudos
The cast of Broadchurch series 2

Jodie Whittaker, Andrew Buchan and Arthur Darvill return for the second series, while Charlotte Rampling, Marianne Jean-Baptiste, Eve Myles and James D'Arcy join the cast.

New character details and storylines for the second series have yet to be revealed.

The cast of Broadchurch series 2
Â© ITV / Kudos
The cast of Broadchurch series 2

Filming will begin later this month in Dorset and North Somerset, with creator Chris Chibnall asking local residents to avoid revealing possible spoilers online.

Broadchurch won three BAFTA TV Awards on Sunday (May 18) for Best Drama, Leading Actress for Colman and Supporting Actor for David Bradley.

----------


## Katy

Im interested to see how the second series will go! 

On a side note was chuffed it got the recognition at the bafta tv awards. It was well deserved especially David Bradley.

----------


## tammyy2j

ITV has announced that Broadchurch will return at the start of  next year.

Season 2 will see Eve Myles, Marianne Jean-Baptiste, James DâArcy and Phoebe Waller-Bridge join the hit crime drama, alongside returning cast members David Tennant, Olivia Colman, Jodie Whittaker, Andrew Buchan and Arthur Darvill.

----------


## Perdita

5th January 2015


Broadchurch

The critically acclaimed award-winning drama series Broadchurch returns for a brand new second series, once again starring David Tennant and Olivia Colman (who won a BAFTA for her role in the first series) and written by Chris Chibnall.

----------


## Perdita

12th January 

The critically acclaimed award-winning drama series Broadchurch continues its second series.

----------


## Perdita

12th January 

The critically acclaimed award-winning drama series Broadchurch continues its second series.

----------


## tammyy2j

So far I'm not really finding series 2 as enjoyable as series 1

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> So far I'm not really finding series 2 as enjoyable as series 1


Same. Don't really see why they needed to continue series 1 storyline unless Joe wasn't the killer but they'll have to think of verrry good reason to contradict S1 finale events.

I thought this would be another murder investigation but I guess this series, so far, looks like its all about getting justice for Danny and Alec Hardy finally catches the killer from Sandbrook.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> So far I'm not really finding series 2 as enjoyable as series 1


Same. Don't really see why they needed to continue series 1 storyline unless Joe wasn't the killer but they'll have to think of verrry good reason to contradict S1 finale events.

I thought this would be another murder investigation but I guess this series, so far, looks like its all about getting justice for Danny and Alec Hardy finally catches the killer from Sandbrook.

----------


## Dazzle

I'm enjoying the series so far but it does feel different. I quite like the fact that the first murder isn't done and dusted yet as most TV murder investigations usually finish when the murderer is caught.

----------


## Brucie

BIG disappointment so far. The courtroom scenes seem to have been written by a 12 year old with no idea of legal process, and the rest of it seems like a lot of people you couldn't give a toss about running around aimlessly and shouting at each other. Watched the 3rd episode of this, followed by Silent Witness, and Silent Witness wiped the floor with Broadchurch. The writers seem to have lost the plot - we can only hope they find it again while there are still people watching.

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

> BIG disappointment so far. The courtroom scenes seem to have been written by a 12 year old with no idea of legal process, and the rest of it seems like a lot of people you couldn't give a toss about running around aimlessly and shouting at each other. Watched the 3rd episode of this, followed by Silent Witness, and Silent Witness wiped the floor with Broadchurch. The writers seem to have lost the plot - we can only hope they find it again while there are still people watching.


I thought I must have been the only one thinking that ... very disappointed with Broadchurch this time

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought I must have been the only one thinking that ... very disappointed with Broadchurch this time


I felt the first series was overhyped anyway.  It was good, but I didn't get the adulation for it.  I'm still enjoying this series although I do agree it's far fetched.  Would any senior detective keep a witness/suspect to a murder unofficially secreted away for months on end?  How can he afford to keep her for starters?

----------

Perdita (21-01-2015), sarah c (27-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

David Tennant and Olivia Colman are to return for a third series of hit drama Broadchurch, ITV has confirmed. 

The show's second season, which revolves around two separate murder cases linked by Tennant's character Detective Inspector Alec Hardy, reached its finale last night. 

An average audience of 7.8 million watched the broadcast on ITV.

Writer and Chris Chibnall said he was "overwhelmed" that so many people had stuck with the many "twists and turns". 

"This third chapter has been a glint in my eye for a long time and I'm thrilled to be writing these characters once again," said Chibnall. 

ITV has not yet confirmed when Tennant and Colman, who plays DS Ellie Miller, will start filming the third series. 

"Chris Chibnall knows exactly how to keep viewers guessing and I'm delighted that he is going to take the story on to the next stage," said ITV's director of drama Steve November.

Around nine million people have watched both series of the drama, however ratings did suffer a slight drop between the two.

----------


## Perdita

Good news! Broadchurch is filming soon!
“We are filming it in May,” star Olivia Colman tells Graham Norton in tonight’s show.

So when will we be seeing it?
“I don’t know when it goes out – ages after.”
Oh.
Still at least we’ll be seeing Colman soon in BBC's The Night Manager (“I was so big there was no hiding it.  I was waddling too and at one point the director said, ‘Could you walk less pregnant?’”) and we can keep rewatching David Tennant in Marvel’s Jessica Jones.



_Radio Times_

----------


## lizann

Lenny Henry is joining the cast of Broadchurch, it has been announced.

The actor will appear in the third and final series of the award-winning ITV crime drama, which started shooting today.

Details of the 57-year-old’s role have not been revealed.

David Tennant and Olivia Colman will reprise their roles as DI Alec Hardy and DS Ellie Miller, with Jodie Whittaker and Andrew Buchan returning to play Beth and Mark Latimer.

Arthur Darvill returns as local vicar Paul Coates while Carolyn Pickles will be back as newspaper editor Maggie Radcliffe.

Roy Hudd, Julie Hesmondhalgh, Georgina Campbell, Sarah Parish, Charlie Higson and Mark Bazeley will also join the cast for the eight-part series.

The new series will herald a brand new case for Miller and Hardy, with the detectives reuniting to investigate a serious sexual assault.

Creator Chris Chibnall said: “This is the final chapter of Broadchurch. We have one last story to tell, featuring both familiar faces and new characters.

“I hope it’s a compelling and emotional farewell to a world and show that means so much to me.”

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

Lenny Henry is joining the cast of Broadchurch, it has been announced.

The actor will appear in the third and final series of the award-winning ITV crime drama, which started shooting today.

Details of the 57-year-oldâs role have not been revealed.

David Tennant and Olivia Colman will reprise their roles as DI Alec Hardy and DS Ellie Miller, with Jodie Whittaker and Andrew Buchan returning to play Beth and Mark Latimer.

Arthur Darvill returns as local vicar Paul Coates while Carolyn Pickles will be back as newspaper editor Maggie Radcliffe.

Roy Hudd, Julie Hesmondhalgh, Georgina Campbell, Sarah Parish, Charlie Higson and Mark Bazeley will also join the cast for the eight-part series.

The new series will herald a brand new case for Miller and Hardy, with the detectives reuniting to investigate a serious sexual assault.

Creator Chris Chibnall said: âThis is the final chapter of Broadchurch. We have one last story to tell, featuring both familiar faces and new characters.

âI hope itâs a compelling and emotional farewell to a world and show that means so much to me.â

----------


## tammyy2j

Casualty and Strictly Come Dancing star Sunetra Sarker has signed up for the third and final series

----------


## Perdita

27th February 2017

The critically acclaimed award-winning drama Broadchurch returns for a third and final series.

Olivia Colman and David Tennant reprise their roles as DS Ellie Miller and DI Alec Hardy, this time investigating a serious sexual assault in the Dorset community.

Jodie Whittaker and Andrew Buchan return to play Beth and Mark Latimer, along with Arthur Darvill as local vicar Paul Coates, Carolyn Pickles as newspaper editor Maggie Radcliffe and Adam Wilson as Ellie’s son Tom.

They are joined by National Television Award winner Julie Hesmondhalgh, BAFTA winners Lenny Henry and Georgina Campbell along with Sarah Parish, Charlie Higson and Mark Bazeley.

The first series saw the murder of 11-year-old Danny Latimer rock the small Dorset town of Broadchurch, as DI Alec Hardy – still haunted by the collapse of a previous murder case he worked on – was put in charge of the case, much to the chagrin of local officer DS Ellie Miller.

In series two, the town faced the trauma of a trial when after pleading not guilty, the murderer found another lawyer to fight his case, a lawyer so strong, that the Latimers were terrified they may not win.

ITV

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2017), lizann (22-02-2017), Pantherboy (21-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

6th March 2017

Episode 2

To Ellie and Hardy, and the rest of Broadchurch CID, it becomes clear very quickly that the location of the attack and all the surrounding circumstances are going to make this an incredibly difficult investigation.     

Ellie and Hardy start to investigate Trish’s life.  Who are her friends and family?  The men in her life? They meet her ex-husband Ian, her best friend’s husband Jim, and Lucas, a local cab driver.  All of them were in the area when the attack took place.   

Ellie and Hardy need Trish to give her main video interview, which will be relied on in court if the case goes that far, but she is still in trauma. 

They need to move the investigation forward quickly as there is a predator on the loose. Trish’s ISVA tells Hardy and Ellie that she doesn’t think Trish is ready, but Hardy decides they should go ahead. 

But it is too soon – they do get more information, but Trish brings the interview to a premature end when they ask her a question that she is not prepared to answer.

ITV

----------

Pantherboy (21-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

13th March

Episode 3

Hardy and Ellie appeal to Trish to be more open with them. She may have information that â although not related to the attack - could help the investigation.  Trish, for her own reasons, doesnât want to.

There are lots of men to eliminate from the enquiry, and Broadchurch CID are slowly making their way through the painstaking process of interviewing witnesses and collecting statements.  They start to uncover inconsistencies and lies â and previously hidden connections between Trish and some suspects.

Trish receives an unnerving gift from an anonymous sender.

----------

Pantherboy (01-03-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Season 3 of Broadchurch starts tomorrow night (Friday) in Australia - I am really looking forward to it!

----------

DaVeyWaVey (03-03-2017), kaz21 (02-03-2017), Perdita (02-03-2017)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A brilliant first episode. The acting was fantastic. I think I'm going to enjoy this series more than the second one.

----------

kaz21 (03-03-2017), lizann (03-03-2017), Pantherboy (03-03-2017), Perdita (03-03-2017), tammyy2j (06-03-2017)

----------


## lizann

hats off to corrie hayley is her real name julie 

 good start to series 3

----------

Pantherboy (03-03-2017), Perdita (04-03-2017), tammyy2j (06-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

20th March


Episode 4

Trish returns to the scene of the crime - will she remember anything more about the attack?
DC Katie Harford discovers a strong lead - a new suspect who doesnât have an alibi. 
Questioned by Ellie and Hardy, Cath reveals interesting new information about the night of her party. 
Finally, a breakthrough - Hardy and Ellie get a match on the male DNA found on Trish. 
An unknown woman walks into the police station. Interviewed by Ellie and Hardy, she delivers some devastating new information.

----------

Pantherboy (07-03-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

Not enjoying the third series as much, probably a series too far.

----------


## Perdita

27th March 2017


Episode 5

A new witness tells Hardy and Ellie their story.  This information turns Ellie and Hardyâs understanding of Trishâs case upside down.

Katie discovers a crucial new link between the case and a key suspect.  Ellie and Hardy investigate the suspectâs alibi more closely and find worrying inconsistencies.

Beth tells her supervisor about Trishâs case. Their discussion leads them to come forward to Ellie and Hardy with new revelations. 

Lucas reveals what he saw on the night of the party.  Jim reacts violently, telling him to keep his mouth shut. 

A call from the owner at Axehampton forces Ellie and Hardy to hurry back to the grounds of the house once more.


ITV

----------

Pantherboy (15-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

3rd April


Episode 6

Ellie and Hardy bring a new suspect in for questioning. In a search of this suspectâs premises, Ellie finds devastating new evidence linking him to the crime. 

Back at the station, DC Katie Harford confronts Ellie and Hardy with an uncomfortable truth about her role in the investigation.

Hardy and Ellieâs new suspect gives them his detailed version of events, but when they dig deeper they begin to doubt his story.

Ellie and Hardy discover that Ian has taken a personal item of Trishâs without her knowledge. They seize it for examination.  What can they learn from it?

----------

Pantherboy (22-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

10th April

Episode 7

Important pieces of evidence come to light against all the key suspects in the case – Ellie and Hardy can feel the vice tightening and know that soon, the case will crack open...

----------

Pantherboy (29-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

17th April

Episode 8

Hardy and Ellie uncover the truth behind the rape of Trish Winterman, and lives in Broadchurch are changed forever.

----------

Pantherboy (04-04-2017)

----------


## kaz21

so there has been hints that it is a long running character. Lots of people think the priest, but i hope not.

----------

Pantherboy (14-04-2017)

----------


## Kim

Disappointed with the ending.

The identity of the culprit I was okay with, but the ends just haven't been tied up neatly.

- What will Jim Atwood do now? Presumably he isn't going home when Cath knows he slept with Trish and that there must have been others (via the condoms she shopped him to the police for.)

- The fallout with the Lucas's. If I recall correctly, Clive isn't the biological father - so the wife could blame him for the porn, probably moreso than if he was the blood father. She may feel that he has started the chain of events. Thought we could have seen her reaction to the news instead of Ellie at the Latimers; we've had two series' to know that they don't have any bad feeling towards Ellie or her sons because Joe killed Danny.

- Where is Mark Latimer going? I don't think he said, only that he needed to get away.

If there ever is some kind of sequel, perhaps we'll see (along with another case) how Trish copes when her rapist is out of prison. He'll not do as long as long as Leo because of his age, the circumstances and being innocent of the other attacks.

----------

Pantherboy (18-04-2017)

----------


## kaz21

I agree, way to many lose ends.

----------

Pantherboy (18-04-2017)

----------

